

Ask HN: What are you fellow geeks using for blogging? - tsenart

I would like to know what platform are you using for blogging at this moment. I'm trying to decide which one to use! At the moment I can't afford to host my own blog.
======
tsenart
Ok. Making a resume: If you're a ruby-mentality guy and have some money for
hosting then check these out (in no specific order):

Enki - <https://github.com/xaviershay/enki> Toto - <http://cloudhead.io/toto>
Jekyll - <http://jekyllrb.com> Nanoc - <http://nanoc.stoneship.org> Timeless -
<http://timeless.judofyr.net/timeless>

Otherwise... Just use Posterous. :P

------
Deadsunrise
I have 3 nanoc ( <http://nanoc.stoneship.org> ) blogs:
<http://frozenlabs.com/blog> , <http://deadsunrise.net> and
<http://vivirdescalzo.com>

deadsunrise.net started as a sinatra app, then wordpress, now nanoc with
markdown or haml. Nanoc is cool and they are static pages so you can host them
anywhere.

------
user24
I've been using wordpress on <http://puremango.co.uk> for a year and a half
with no major complaints. It's easy to set up and modify which is a big plus.

edit: Oh, and I also use it on <http://sciencewallpaper.com> and
<http://geekwallpapers.com>

------
kaerast
I'm using Tumblr for my personal blog, have been for years, but am starting to
become very unhappy with their stability problems. I'm using Wordpress (self
hosted and Wordpress.com) for a number of other sites and I'm very happy with
it. There's loads of themes and plugins for Wordpress, many of which are free,
and it's fairly easy to customise.

~~~
tsenart
Thanks for your comment. I have to say I am a bit hurt by Wordpress UX and (no
flamewar intended) its PHPness. I think I am going for Posterous. If I could
host my own blog there are three interesting options I would ponder: toto -
<http://cloudhead.io/toto> jekyll - <http://jekyllrb.com> timeless -
<http://timeless.judofyr.net/timeless>

------
Aaronontheweb
BlogEngine.NET running on DiscountASP.NET - I had used WordPress for three
years and wanted to try something else.

WordPress is still the best platform all-around, but I think it's easier to
extend BlogEngine.NET.

~~~
tsenart
Oh forgot to tell you that I'm on a Mac... Even with Mono I prefer to stay
native.

------
damoncali
I use Blogger. It has customizable CSS, lets you use custom domains, and
scaling is never a worry. All for free. I can't for the life of me figure out
why someone would pay for blogging software or hosting.

------
ig1
I'm using Posterous for my company blog and Blogger for my personal blogs. I'm
happy with both of them.

I've used wordpress and livejournal in the past but wouldn't really use them
for a new blog.

------
tsenart
After all I'm using posterous! Here it is: <http://mindimension.posterous.com>

------
joshbert
Good old Posterous. I have 2 blogs in there and I love it.

------
philcrissman
toto!

<http://cloudhead.io/toto>

~~~
tsenart
I know toto (and jekyll as well) but as I told you I can't afford hosting...
And Heroku's network performance is really not good at this time (at least for
Lisbon, Portugal, Europe with a 100MB Fiber Up-Down Link).

------
RiderOfGiraffes
You could just use Posterous.

------
swanson
Github pages

